
Ask HN: What are you working on this week? - kzisme
I&#x27;m curious if anyone would be interested in a weekly discussion thread about what you are currently working on this week as well as what you accomplished the previous week.<p>Talk about your current a project you&#x27;ve been dedicating time to, a problem you&#x27;re running into, or anything that you would want to share.
======
codeplea
Working on getting Tulip Charts[1] finished up for release. It's my open
source stock charting program. This week I'm focusing on the scripting
interface for back testing.

[1] [https://tulipcharts.org](https://tulipcharts.org)

------
sharemywin
building an ethereum mining rig. need a dvi cable for the monitor because the
video card has no vga. when I started the machine with a video card the
onboard vga doesn't show up. next problem buying mass quantities of video
cards.

